# Need full tower cabinet + PSU to house these components



## warfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

Can any one suggest a good brand?

Budget: 15k-18k

Proccessor:	Intel 3.3 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3550 Processor

MotherBoard:	ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard

RAM:	2 X 4GB DDR3 4 GB 

Graphics:	2 X NVIDIA GTX 560 Ti SLI 

Drives: 1 x 120GB SSD + 1 x 1TB HDD + 1 x DVDRW


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

18k? Coolermaster Cosmos II hands down. The case is way too good you have to wonder if its made by Coolermastermaster. Its not really 18k, but its under 20k. If you're looking for cheaper option, I am sure Bitfenix would be having Shinobi XL in India.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

I liked the cosmos too but the problem is I am really tight on budget 

I have already zeroed in on the PSU

This leaves me with a budget of 12K. I cant spare more expenses. Is it possible for me to opt for a mid tower? mid tower will get cramped with a full atx mobo and two graphics cards. Would there be heating issues with mid tower?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 27, 2012)

Cm storm trooper hands down . Amazing cabinet for around 10k-12k. If you are into air cooling its the way to go. Its cousin, HAF X is also good, but IMHO doesn't looks good . 
If you will go water cooling down the line check out the Obsidian 800d. Amazing cabby


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 30, 2012)

Get Corsair TX750V2 @6.9K as PSU & 
Look in between:
1. CM HAF-X
2. CM Storm trooper
3. BitFenix Colossus/window.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2012)

CM Storm Trooper gets another vote.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 1, 2012)

Corsair 800D


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 2, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Corsair 800D



Bad choice for Air cooling, which OP will do.


----------



## warfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Bad choice for Air cooling, which OP will do.



Thats correct. I need a cabby with neat cable management and good internal airfow (looks are not a preference)

What about this one?
Thermaltakeusa»Chassis»Spedo Series»Spedo : Spedo VI90001N2Z

How does this fare against the stormtrooper?

I have changed my mind for 560ti and going for a single AMD HD 7870. Should I stick to the PSU I chose or is it overkill? (I dont plan on a second card soon but I am definitely going to OC my components)


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 2, 2012)

Get the storm trooper. The spedo is a little outdated . For psu get something from the corsair tx or hx series or the CM silent pro-m will be good too. 650w will be enough for the rig.


----------



## warfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

> For psu get something from the corsair tx or hx series or the CM silent pro-m will be good too. 650w will be enough for the rig.



What is the difference between tx and hx series? I see there is almost 2k of price difference between the two.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 3, 2012)

TX is non modular, HX is semi-modular.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 3, 2012)

Also the hx650 offers 4 pcie connectors compared to the tx series.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> CM Storm Trooper gets another vote.



How about storm stryker?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> How about storm stryker?



Same cabby as the trooper, with a great white theme. But won't it take time to arrive on indian shores?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Same cabby as the trooper, with a great white theme. But won't it take time to arrive on indian shores?



Cooler Master Storm Stryker


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ thanks for informing me megamind . OP get the cm stryker now


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Cooler Master Storm Stryker



Why there is no warranty? 
May be because it is not launched formally in India? 

@The Sorcerer: Can you enlighten us about this matter?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 8, 2012)

Well- its not listed in Coolermaster India's site- so most likely they must have directly imported it themselves rather than via the distribution channel. CM India didn't give me a heads-up about the availability of this case here so I don't think its here...

You can ask in CM India's facebook page though they're pretty regular when it comes to replying back...


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Thanks for the tip. Just posted in their fb page. Let see what answer they come up with.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 9, 2012)

There's no need to . Sanket from Coolermaster already mentioned it one of the replies of the posts there that stryker is available now and its via SMC. Personally I doubt a single store can import a heavy case like that and sell it on that price- unless he's a large sized distributor. Chances are that its a typo. Just call them and confirm it. Maybe its parallel import, maybe its not. If its questionable then order it via SMC.

Problem solved.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 16, 2012)

This is what IT Depot said:
Hi Roshan

I have read some of your articles on your blog and have heard about you through the tech enclave channel. There was this matter brought up to me regarding the cooler master cabinet for which we had mentioned as "no warranty" and you had mentioned that it has two years warranty. Our team had checked and then they came up to me stating that the distributor is saying that there is no warranty I had told them to double check. Now they have come back and said that it does not have any warranty.

We were distributing ANTEC Chassis before we used to give warranty on the Fans that came with the Chassis. I am assuming that the distributor will have the same policy. I will double check and update. The cabinet by itself I do not think has a warranty. I mean if a front panel breaks I do not think it is covered in warranty. 

Please let me know if you have any interesting news or reviews to share we will update a link on our facebook page.

Thank You

Warm regards

Shunmugavel Yogan
Managing Director
Cyber Space Abacus Pvt Ltd

*Edit 1*: So.. apparently IT Depot sent a letter to the distributor and distributor sent the mail to CM India. Its cleared now and I think IT depot (and hopefully dealers/online dealers will clarify). CM Called and confirmed the below:

The warranty is of 2 years. 2 years specifically for electric part of the case. CM also said that in the case of rusting in front panels on same cases, they have dealt with it on case to case basis. I think some of it was solved in TE's CM section.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ Thanks a lot for clarification about this matter.


----------

